# Caption This



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

"The Novel Bologna Virus, originating from a toilet seat in the men's bathroom at Maverik in Evanston."


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Goob's garden on steroids ??


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Upon further consideration it probably would have been wise if i used protection.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Goobs potato giving him the middle finger for being included in the "sparrow surprise" recipe.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't miss the opportunity to get real creative with this one, Goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Christmas stocking-stuffer, just add two AAA batteries.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

How close are you Goob to Romantics!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And thus we see a mother penis rearing her young in the wild. Majestic.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> How close are you Goob to Romantics!


Ha, close enough to walk there.......uh I mean...What's a "Romantics"?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Ha, close enough to walk there.......uh I mean...What's a "Romantics"?


Pffft. It's called "romantix". It's easy to tell who's a deviant and who's not.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> And thus we see a mother penis rearing her young in the wild. Majestic.


I didn't know that a penis could be a mother and thus be gendered as a female. It is 2021, however. And we certainly don't want to make the transformers mad.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't worry I'm a urologist nothing can surprise me.... let's take a look....... OH MY ....


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm glad we all came to the same conclusion that it looks an awful lot like a penis. Starting to make me think the UWN is a bit sus.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Great Christmas stocking-stuffer, just add two AAA batteries.


When you order your double headed multi speed nanner destroyer 3000 off wish.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"It's Naht a Toomah!!"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Maybe I shouldn't have used that discount Fukushima brand potting soil"

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like my neighbors foot and toes. Seriously..

😧


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

sawsman said:


> Looks like my neighbors foot and toes. Seriously..
> 
> 😧


"Hey there Dickfoot, mind if I borrow your rake?"


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> "Hey there Dickfoot, mind if I borrow your rake?"


It's true. I was sneaky and took a picture.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sawsman said:


> It's true. I was sneaky and took a picture.
> 
> View attachment 149650


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I really wish I wouldn’t have hit “show content” on that one … 🤮


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very sick and wrong for sure ........😳


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know.. poor gal. I feel terrible for her !


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

sawsman said:


> It's true. I was sneaky and took a picture.
> 
> View attachment 149650


You are my newest hero


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sawsman said:


> I know.. poor gal. I feel terrible for her !


Oh, it's a gal? Dibs!


----------

